# الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة التصنيع



## REDA2 (23 مايو 2006)

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان احييكم على هذا العمل الرائع الذي اتمني ان يستفيد منها الجميع.
انا مشترك جديد في هذا الملتقى وبحكم التخصص اود المشاركة بشئ بسيط اتمنى ان يستفاد منه.

من الملاحظ ان كثير منا يمزج بين الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة التصنيع.. وهذا تعريف بالمجالين ومهامهما

الهندسة الصناعية Industrial Engineering : 
تهتم الهندسة الصناعية بتصميم و تطوير و تركيب الانطمة الصناعية العادية و المعقدةويتعامل المهندس الصناعي مع العمال و الآلات و المواد و جمع البيانات و دراستها وتحليلها و تطويرها لذلك مهمة المهندس الصناعي تبدأ منذ إنشاء المصنع مرورابتخطيط الإنتاج و انتهاءً بتسويق المنتج و الدعم الفني و خدمات ما بعد البيع ..​

هندسة التصنيع manufacturing engineering :


تهتم هندسة التصنيعبتصميم المنتج و تطويره و اختيار امثل طريقة لتصنيع المنتج و امثل وسيلة للإنتاجبأعلى المعدلات و اقل التكاليف .. يتعامل مهندس التصنيع مع معدات عالية التقنية والأذرع الآلية لذلك مهندس التصنيع يتمتع بمهارات عاليه في النواحي الرياضية و لديهالقدرة على التخطيط​

و حسن التقدير للأمور وله سمات شخصية مميزة تساعده على انيكون مبدع و طموح و ذو مهارات عاليه يدوية و فكرية..

والحقيقة إن المهندس الصناعي و مهندس التصنيع و جهان لعملة واحدة و لا يستغني احدهما عن الأخر..

الهندسة الصناعية - الطريق إلى الإدارة الفعالة
الهندسة الصناعية ليست فقط متعلقة بالمصانع كما يتم الاستنتاج من الاسمفالتصنيع هو جزء من الهندسة الصناعية ، دارسي الهندسة الصناعية يجدون جمال الهندسةالصناعية في هندسة النظم وتحليلها فهي جزء ممتع جدا من الهندسة الصناعية فبإمكانالمهندس الصناعي المحترف في هندسة النظم أن يقوم بتحليل إي نظام (System) وكما هومعروف بالطبع فان إي منظمة هي عبارة عن نظام ويستطيع من خلال هذا التحليل اكتشافالكثير والكثير من خبايا النظام وأسراره وتطويره لاحقا إلى أن يصبح نظام فعال ولعلالهندرة Re-Engineering احد إفرازات تحليل النظم والتي أصبح لها شعبية كبيرة.​

إن ارتباط الهندسة الصناعية بالإدارة ارتباط عميق لايستطيع الشخص أن يفصل بينهما ولعل المهندس الصناعي اقدر شخص على إدارة منشأة صناعية أو غير صناعية بحكم التوجهالدراسي له فالملاحظ من المواد التي تدرس في قسم الهندسة الصناعية بأنها مواد فيهاطابع إداري.


قد تصبح مهندس صناعي جيد إذا كان لديك

-خلفية جيدة عن الرياضيات​
-​​الرغبة في التخاطب مع الناس​
-​​القابلية للتعامل معالحواسيب الاليه

_معهد المهندسون الصناعيون يعرف هذا النوع من الهندسة فيقول:
_إنها ذلك العلم المهتم بالتصميم ، التطوير و خلق انظمه متكاملة من المواد و المعلومات و المعدات والطاقة.و هذا يتطلب معرفة جيدة بالعلوم الرياضية و العلوم الاجتماعية معا بدونإهمال المبادئ و الطرق الهندسية في التحليل و تصميم و تقييم النتائج لتكون مستقاةمن نظام معين.​
_أهميه هذا العلم:
_
بشكل عام فان هذا الفرع الهندسي مهتم بتطوير الإنتاجية و التي تعد من أهم التحديات التي تعترض حياة الإنسان بشكل يومي.إنالفائدة الرئيسية من زيادة الإنتاجية هي ببساطة للوصول إلى أفضل منتج باستعمال اقلمصادر ممكنة.و بشكل متتابع فان الهندسة الصناعية قد تعمل في معظم المعاهد اوالمنظمات من مثل شركات النفط و القطاعات الحكومية و البنوك و شركات الطيران إضافةإلى المستشفيات. المهندسون الصناعيون هم المسئولون عن أكمل النظم التكنولوجيةالمتكاملة.
لديهم القدرة لوضع حلول علميه لمعظم المشاكل الحقيقة التيتصادف.​

الهندسة الصناعية تنظر للصورة بكبر حجمها بحيث يتطور المجتمع بشكل كامل.​
يستعمل المهندسون الصناعيون الحواسيب الاليه كأداة لحل المشاكلالمعقدة و ليعملوا مع برامج الكمبيوتر المتطورة و الفعالة.

فهم يستعملون هذه المهارات ليصمموا و يتوقعوا بل و يقيموا أداء جميع أنواع النظم المعقدة.


بعض الفوائد التي يمكن ربطها مباشرة بعمل المهندسين الصناعيين تتضمن:
1 - مبدأ التصنيع القابل للتبادل.
هذا المبدأ هو لتصنيع أجزاء بدقة متناهية بحيث إن جزءمعين من وحدة معينة في منتج ما سيتكامل مع نفس الجزء من وحدة أخرى فيالمنتج.
2 - تخطيط جانت Gantt chart 
وهو عبارة عن مساهمة ذات دلالة تزودنا بخطوات تخطيطية (رسوم ) لمرحلة ما قبل التخطيط و لجدولة الأعمال و مراجعة التقدم.
3- مبادئ التحكم بالجودة الإحصائية
4- جعل العمل أكثر أمانا و سرعة.

وشكرأً ​


----------



## Alc (25 مايو 2006)

أريد ان أعلم هل هناك إدارة صناعية كما الهندسة الصناعية وماهي وهل توجد معاهد تدرس هذا الاختصاص إن وجد. 
أرجو المساعدة والرد 
alc


----------



## مغترب (26 مايو 2006)

شرح جميل مشكووووووور


----------



## Genius Engineer (28 مايو 2006)

جميل جدا 

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## العربي غيور (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك موضوعك رائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يونيو 2006)

Read2
تشكر على الوصف الدقيق والجهود الخيّرة وجزاك الله خيرا.

البغدادي


----------



## Alc (3 يونيو 2006)

أشكر لكم جهودكم وحسن الاجابة 
أريد أن أعلم هل هناك معاهد عربية تدرس هذا النوع من الاختصاص (الهندسة الصناعية )


----------



## 1978 (9 يونيو 2006)

تستخدم عبارة _الادارة الصناعية_ لوصف المؤسسات، خصوصا المؤسسات الحكومية، المسؤولة عن السياسات والبرامج التي تؤثر في القطاع الصناعي. ومن بينها وزارة الصناعة، والوزارات المسؤولة عن البنى التحتية والهيئات المتخصصة مثل هيئة مناطق تجهيز الصادرات أو مكتب المواصفات القياسية.
*THE INDUSTRIAL AND MANAGEMENT ENGINEERING PROGRAM*​Industrial and Management Engineering is a broad professional discipline concerned with the analysis, design and management of integrated systems and procedures for organizing the basic resources of production – people, materials, equipment and information – to achieve specific objectives. 
The complexity of modern industrial and service organizations with their emphasis on quality, increased effectiveness and higher productivity through automation and computerization have led to an increased demand for a new breed of Industrial Engineering graduates. Although the discipline is relatively a new professional area developed during the past three decades, it is already one of the largest rapidly growing engineering professions.
The Role of Industrial Engineers 
The major factor that enhances development is the degree of advancement of Engineering and Technology. Engineers are builders, doers, and decision makers. Nowhere is this evident than in the area of Industrial Engineering. Today’s Industrial Engineers are those who understand the design/make/inspect/manage/use systems and the integration of those functions. Industrial Engineers combine the abilities of engineers and managers. They draw upon the knowledge of mathematics, physical and technical engineering sciences combined with management behavioral sciences to function as problem solvers, innovators, designers, coordinators, and system integrators. Industrial Engineers practice in all phases of manufacturing industries, service industries and government agencies. They design and coordinate the design of plant facilities, man-machine systems, material handling systems, information systems, computer-controlled systems, and inventory systems. In addition, they analyze costs and economic feasibility, human abilities and needs, jobs and work measurement, and mathematical models of systems. The background, experience and training of Industrial Engineers give them wide acquaintance with industrial problems.​


----------



## 1978 (9 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يوجد جمعية متخصصة في مجال الادارة الصناعية في كندا و الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
( Canadian Society for Engineering Management (CSEM
www.csem-scgi.ca
American Society for enggineering Managemaent
www.asem.org​


----------



## 1978 (10 يونيو 2006)

جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن تقدم برنامج في الماستر وخاصة في الادارة الصناعية
وجامعة الملك سعود ايضا


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

إضافة لما ذكر سابقا فان المهندس الصناعي و مهندس التصنيع يحتجان إلى التعرف بشكل كبير لتقنية
JIT 
والتي تساعد بشكل كبير إلى تقليل الخسائر على مختلف المستويات في المؤسسة ​


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (11 يونيو 2006)

عفوا الاخوة الزملاء
لقد اطلعت على التعريف المذكور لكل من الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة التصنيع وكلا التعريفين ينطبق على الهندسة الكيميائية, لذا أرجو المزيد من التوضيح.


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (12 يونيو 2006)

قد يكون المحور الأساسي في التداخل هو أساس التخصص الهندسي وهو الكلمة الأولى المشتركة بين التخصصات و هي كلمة هندسة سواء كانت صناعية أو ميكانيكية أو هندسة تصنيع أو كيميائية حيت أن التعريف البسيط و المبسط لكلمة هندسة هو استخدام العلوم 
Engineering is the Application of Science​ويقول تعبير إنجليزي شائع : الفرق بين المهندس و غير المهندس هو أن المهندس يستطيع أن ينجز بدرهم مالا يستطيع غيره إنجازه بدينار

وهذه مجرد مشاركة و إطراء للحوار​


----------



## REDA2 (12 يونيو 2006)

الاخ العزيز AIc
توجد الكثير من الجامعات في امريكا وكندا تدرس الهندسة الصناعية , اما في البلاد العربية يوجد قسم الهندسة الصناعية في جامعة بنغازي / ليبيا واعتقد كذلك في المملكة العربية السعودية ومصر يوجد بها جامعات تمنح هذا المجال .


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (12 يونيو 2006)

الأخ الكريم يمكنك معرفة المزيد على قسم الهندسة الصناعية بجامعة قار يونس ليبيا على الرابط التالي​http://www.garyounis.edu/engineering/manufacturing/index.htm


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (12 يونيو 2006)

الأخ الفاضل/رجب عبدالله
تحية طيبة
أشكرك جزيل الشكر لمساهماتك وهى حقيقة مساهمات رائعة جداوكما اشكر لك سرعة تفاعلك.
لقد ذكرت ان التداخل يتمثل فى الكلمة الاولى (هندسة) ,لكن أخى الكريم كما تعلم ان الكلمة التالية لها مباشرة تكون مميزة لتخصص أو مجال بعينه فى الهندسة يختلف بالتأكيد عن تخصصات أو فروع الهندسة الأخرى, حيث يمكن بكل سهولة التمييز مثلا بين الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية والميكانيكية...الخ.
لذلك ما زال سؤالى قائما حول الفرق بين الهندسة الكيميائية وهندسة التصنيع والهندسة الصناعية.أرجو المزيد من التوضيح.
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى.


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (12 يونيو 2006)

جدا مشكور اخي الكريم و لكننى حاولت الاجتهاد الشخصي في محاولة ايجاد التداخل بيبن جميع فروع الهندسة و على كل حال فان السمات والمهارات الاساسية لدى اي مهندس قد تكون متقاربة جدا و هذا دليل على صحة افتراضي السابق
ولك الشكر


----------



## المهندس204 (18 يونيو 2006)

الاخ الكريم لك التحية وشكرا على الجهد المقدر 
اود ان اعرف ماهو الفرق بين القسمين السابقين وقسم هندسة الانتاج ام ان المسميات متتطابقة 
علما باننا فى السودان باكاد يكون هنالك احد القسمين السابقين 
لك منى اطيب تحية 


المهندس 204


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (20 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم على هذا العطاء الرائع ،انا مشترك جديد من حامعه النجاح الوطنيه -نابلس-فلسطين
وانا انهيت السنه الاولى وقدمت مؤخرا طلب التخصص في الهندسه الصناعيه وانا مستمتع جدا بعطائكم ولكنني ارجو النصح والمساعده ومره اخرى شكرا على المشاركة المفيده 
اخوكم : طه محمد-نابلس  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
الرجاء عدم وضع البريد الالكتروني ليتم التواصل عبر الملتقى وتعم الفائدة

المشرفة
وشكرا


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (20 يونيو 2006)

عفوا أخي الكريم إذا كنت أنا المقصود بالسؤال فأرجو توضيح السؤال اكتر وأنا على أتم الاستعداد للمساعدة بما أعطاني الله من معرفة ولكم جميعا كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## Eng.M (27 يونيو 2006)

انا طالب فى قسم هندسة النتاج واريد ان اعرف مواقع لكى اعرف هكثر عن هندسة الانتاج


----------



## أحمد مارفل (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراااااا اااا


----------



## eng_eslam (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الفرق كبير جدا لكن اتفق ان الاثنان وجهان لعملة واحدة


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بجهودكم الجبارة
ارجو تزويدي ب.............
ما هي القدرات والمواهب والبرامج التي يجب على المهندس الصناعي ان يتقنها
بحيث يكون مهندس صناعي مثالي وارجو ان تعطيني اسماء مواقع للهندسة الصناعية
وشكرا


----------



## eng_eslam (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة اخوانى


----------



## الزناتي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## super genius (18 أكتوبر 2010)

هل هندسة التصنيع هي هندسة الانتاج
وهل هندسة الادارة هي الهندسة الصناعية في استراليا و بريطانيا مثلا


----------



## hasan_66 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ما هوا الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية و هندسة التقنيه الصناعيه.
انا امامي خيارين :
1-يوجد جامعه تبدا في 2012/1/1 التخصص ( هندسة تقنية صنا عية)(Bachelor of Engineering Technology (Manufacturing) 
2-الجامعة الثانية تبدا في 2012/9/1 (هندسه صناعية )(Industrial Engineering RFID Lab ) 

ومحتار هل انتظر 12 شهر او ابدا بعد 4 اشهر 
يارت احد من اهل الخبرة في هذه المجالات يساعدني لمعرفة الفرق بين التخصصين 
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------

